# Why I'll Never Buy Anything Gigabyte Again.



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2016)

This is after sending the card in, they returned it like this:










I contacted them showing them the video and they said I could ship it back again and they'd fix it.  I asked them to pay shipping to send it to them, as well as to overnight it both way, since I've already paid to ship it to them once and waited 2 weeks while they had the card.  Nope, no chance they would even pay for the shipping to them.  What an absolute crock of shit!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

They should give you a new board instead of repairing it.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 5, 2016)

When they test cards they use basically tech benches and the cards are sideways, so the fan usually wont show signs/sounds of grinding.

Seems like a simple fix just see if its fastened well or maybe grease them.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Regardless to how it was tested Gigabyte should be taking care of the customer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2016)

natr0n said:


> When they test cards they use basically tech benches and the cards are sideways, so the fan usually wont show signs/sounds of grinding.
> 
> Seems like a simple fix just see if its fastened well or maybe grease them.



The thing is, I told them the fan was bad, that is why I RMA'd it.

Why not just throw a new fan on the card and send it back, even if they didn't hear the problem?  What is the cost to them for these fans?  I'm guessing pennies.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> This is after sending the card in, they returned it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel for ya, capitalism is a disease.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Countryside said:


> I feel for ya, capitalism is a disease.



Russian cars would show the other doesn't work very well either.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Russian cars would show the other doesn't work very well either.



Well said mate.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 5, 2016)

That is not a reason to avoid Gigabyte - though certainly you can be upset with them. The repair center was most likely some 3rd party contractor who plugged it in, saw that the fan worked and sent it back out.

And note too that sticking your finger in a fan could be considered abuse.

I might be tempted to not buy a Gigabyte graphics card, but that would not stop me from buying a Gigabyte motherboard - especially since they replaced one for free for me that was 4 years old - a year out of warranty.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> That is not a reason to avoid Gigabyte - though certainly you can be upset with them. The repair center was most likely some 3rd party contractor who plugged it in, saw that the fan worked and sent it back out.
> 
> And note too that sticking your finger in a fan could be considered abuse.
> 
> I might be tempted to not buy a Gigabyte graphics card, but that would not stop me from buying a Gigabyte motherboard - especially since they replaced one for free for me that was 4 years old - a year out of warranty.



Jokes aside but yeah correct me if im wrong but we all had bad experience whatever the manufacturer shit happens.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 5, 2016)

AFAIK GB mobos are good but they're one of those "me-too" graphics card manufacturers; they present "good" looks and the same performance as everyone else without caring about how long the card lasts or longevity of components.

I guess this is where I praise EVGA and Sapphire (Vapor-X) for using ball-bearing fans but I'm not sure exactly how much those contribute to longevity.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2016)

Countryside said:


> I feel for ya, capitalism is a disease.


And yet you quote Henry Ford.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 5, 2016)

Countryside said:


> Jokes aside but yeah correct me if im wrong but we all had bad experience whatever the manufacturer shit happens.


True enough. And not saying this as an excuse, but these repair center techs really have little to no technical knowledge when it comes to repairing electronics. They are trained to go by a checklist or flowchart and don't know how, if even allowed, to vary off that check list.



> The thing is, I told them the fan was bad, that is why I RMA'd it.


Again, if it started spinning, to them it probably was not seen as "bad". And no doubt, this tech sat in a room with dozens of other techs, all making noise - not to mention the radio or TV was on too. If you did not say specifically the problem was, "the fan is making a ticking noise", they did not check for it.

I do agree Gigabyte should be taking care of the customer. I would do some research and write to the corporate offices and explain nicely your problem and complaint.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> True enough. And not saying this as an excuse, but these repair center techs really have little to no technical knowledge when it comes to repairing electronics. They are trained to go by a checklist or flowchart and don't know how, if even allowed, to vary off that check list.



True that no argument there.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've generally had good treatment from Gigabyte and I've been to their offices many times. However, I will say this...the fans on the GPUs seem to die within a short time after warranty runs up. Both of my 460s had fan problems like this. You can buy new fans for about $5 from them but still, they die so easily. 

I've got other cards from other makers still going strong. Fans working well. So its not really a bad board its just whoever Giga uses for fans is probably the issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

NC37 said:


> I've generally had good treatment from Gigabyte and I've been to their offices many times. However, I will say this...the fans on the GPUs seem to die within a short time after warranty runs up. Both of my 460s had fan problems like this. You can buy new fans for about $5 from them but still, they die so easily.
> 
> I've got other cards from other makers still going strong. Fans working well. So its not really a bad board its just whoever Giga uses for fans is probably the issue.



cheap bearings


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet you quote Henry Ford.



Dear member don't be so naive, capitalism is the high peak of the monetary system but that does not mean i support it. The quote for me have a totally differentiate meaning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2016)

Countryside said:


> Dear member don't be so naive, capitalism is the high peak of the monetary system but that does not mean i support it. The quote for me have a totally differentiate meaning.


And yet you quote HENRY FORD!


----------



## Countryside (Jan 5, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet you quote HENRY FORD!



Understand that the quote is a subject for interpretation.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 5, 2016)

Had the same with my 7970, the told me to gtfo... FAN noise(rattle) isn't a RMA claim they don't get paid from gigabyte for that work... only company that is worse is BENQ...

btw my 980Ti with same type of FAN... yes the front and only one with the tachometer... does exactly the same under specific RPM.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2016)

Barstewards. Thanks for the heads up NT.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 5, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> This is after sending the card in, they returned it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's an annoying noise, its a shame Gigabyte let that one go back like that.  If your tired of sending it in, have you attempted to see what is causing the fan to make that noise, it almost sounds like something hitting against it.

But it could also be a bearing or some vibration as well.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 5, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> That's an annoying noise, its a shame Gigabyte let that one go back like that.  If your tired of sending it in, have you attempted to see what is causing the fan to make that noise, it almost sounds like something hitting against it.
> 
> But it could also be a bearing or some vibration as well.



It's the bearing...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

the bearings warbling, its worn, perhaps some sewing machine oil might help it


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2016)

Just ask if they will send a new fan?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

I've had so many bad experiences with Gigabyte that I've been avoiding them for years.


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol, sounds like an old HDD

I wish brands could stay consistent, seems companies are always going up and down...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2016)

TheMailMan78

At the risk of being censured   not every quote means you support the views of the original quotee

for Example and only for example
 quote "There is no God but what man creates"  often credited to chairman Mao   does not mean that your a commie or even an athiest


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 5, 2016)

I vowed not to buy anything Gigabyte again, back in 2007 iirc. I still have bad taste in my mouth from my old GB 8800 GT (factory overclocked) that crashed my PC in older games (like oblivion) and wasn't replaced by their local distributor either. I needed to dial it back to nvidia stock clocks to minimize the crashes. Piece of garbage.


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2016)

I find that becoming an increasingly bad problem, overclocked cards unstable out of the box... And it's gotten worse with GPU boost. Not saying GPU boost is a bad thing, but there could be better quality control. Of course, like any other production environment, things are probably rushed as much as possible to get the most product out, just doing it more instead of doing it better.


----------



## Bansaku (Jan 5, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> This is after sending the card in, they returned it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fan sounds like during transport on a slow boat from China, the temperature caused the oil/grease to be compromised, thus causing the rattle. Don't blame Gigabyte for this problem, chances are it was perfect when it passed QC. Not to mention, as others have stated, lube would be a simple fix. Why send an otherwise 100% working GPU back, again, for something so minor?

Also, try loosening/tightening the screws on the shroud/fan; Maybe it is a tension issue?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 5, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> I vowed not to buy anything Gigabyte again, back in 2007 iirc.


Wow. Talk about holding a grudge? And note it is likely misdirected too since NVIDIA made the card, and the drivers. And local distributers are private companies, only responsible for the first 30 days for returns.

I note too that overclocking a card (or CPU, motherboard, or RAM) is a "marketing" gimmick - not a "design feature". Designers design to specs and/or the capacity (physical limits) of the materials. Marketing weenies "fluff" up the capabilities. And marketing strategies change all the time.

This reminds me of the guy who has sworn off all Samsung SSDs because a few in one line had problems, even though Samsung readily acknowledged the problem and quickly released a firmware fix for it.

Or the guy who swore off Maxtor drives because his failed a month after the 3 year warranty ran out promising to only buy Seagate!  HeHe!

Until Man can create perfection 100% of the time, there will always be samples that fail pre-maturely.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 5, 2016)

It is just doing that at certain low RPM. It is a design flaw. My 2 months old card sometimes already does it...

I kind of rarely see that, as most of the time the fans don't spin at all. And the noise gets absorbed in my define R5 case, when open, the rattle is like toothpain reminding me of 740Euro bill...

As I said. The partner RMA service, that has the contract with GB, can do limited set of repairs based on the claimed fault. If it is in the fault matrix, then gigabyte pays, if not, they won't do charity. I believe separate fans are not even available outside the fab.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> That is not a reason to avoid Gigabyte - though certainly you can be upset with them. The repair center was most likely some 3rd party contractor who plugged it in, saw that the fan worked and sent it back out.
> 
> And note too that sticking your finger in a fan could be considered abuse.
> 
> I might be tempted to not buy a Gigabyte graphics card, but that would not stop me from buying a Gigabyte motherboard - especially since they replaced one for free for me that was 4 years old - a year out of warranty.



It isn't just the sending the card back, that can happen.  They didn't hear the noise, fine, I can deal with that.  Though I still think for the cost of a fan, if a user says the fan is noisy, just replace it.

The part I can't deal with is the total lack of customer service, requiring me to spend my money a second time to ship it back to them.  Making no offer to pay for  return shipping, and no offer to expedite the process.  On top of that, there is the terribly slow customer service.  I bought the card June 22nd.  It started to fail in Nov.  I started the RMA process Nov. 20th.  The RMA wasn't even approved until Nov. 28th! I shipped the card Nov. 30th.  They received the card Dec. 7th.  They didn't ship the card back to me until Dec 15th!  They had the card for over a f'n week, and didn't do anything with it.  Then they shipped it back UPS Ground, from CA, so I didn't receive the card until Dec 21st.



eidairaman1 said:


> the bearings warbling, its worn, perhaps some sewing machine oil might help it



That's another annoyance, I just bought the thing in June.



Bansaku said:


> The fan sounds like during transport on a slow boat from China, the temperature caused the oil/grease to be compromised, thus causing the rattle. Don't blame Gigabyte for this problem, chances are it was perfect when it passed QC. Not to mention, as others have stated, lube would be a simple fix. Why send an otherwise 100% working GPU back, again, for something so minor?
> 
> Also, try loosening/tightening the screws on the shroud/fan; Maybe it is a tension issue?



I don't really care that it went bad, I care that they won't fix it.  Why should I have to fix their faulty product?

And if I took the fan off, they'd probably say I voided the warranty, because that is the feeling I get from Gigabyte.  They'll do anything they can to get out of fixing their faulty shit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> It isn't just the sending the card back, that can happen.  They didn't hear the noise, fine, I can deal with that.  Though I still think for the cost of a fan, if a user says the fan is noise, just replace it.
> 
> The part I can't deal with is the total lack of customer service, requiring me to spend my money a second time to ship it back to them.  Making no offer to pay for  return shipping, and no offer to expedite the process.



id request a fan sent or try an aftermarket cooler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> This is after sending the card in, they returned it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I sent my PowerColor R9 290X back for.  One of three fans "groaned" for lack of a better word.

I still haven't gotten it back...it's been over a month.  Not too pleased with PowerColor at this point...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what I sent my PowerColor R9 290X back for.  One of three fans "groaned" for lack of a better word.
> 
> I still haven't gotten it back...it's been over a month.  Not too pleased with PowerColor at this point...



seriously!?  support is SO hit or miss, when i had the same issue, they sent me a entire shroud, no charge, i didnt even provide proof of purchase. just stated the issue, and an old powercolor support guy (since left the company) replied asking for my address, and sent it to me. Maybe thats why he doesnt work there anymore .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> TheMailMan78
> 
> At the risk of being censured   not every quote means you support the views of the original quotee
> 
> ...


Better dead than red.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> TheMailMan78
> 
> At the risk of being censured   not every quote means you support the views of the original quotee
> 
> ...



Wtf did you just say?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2016)

Ive never had anything from Gigabyte break


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> seriously!?  support is SO hit or miss, when i had the same issue, they sent me a entire shroud, no charge, i didnt even provide proof of purchase. just stated the issue, and an old powercolor support guy (since left the company) replied asking for my address, and sent it to me. Maybe thats why he doesnt work there anymore .


This is why I always purchase eVGA and have mainly stuck with Nvidia for the past few years. Always top notch support. They were even going to replace a P55 board that I admitted to frying with phase change cooling.


----------



## xvi (Jan 6, 2016)

If they're going to leave you high and dry, might as well mod it for better performance. 


Nitro-Max said:


>


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> This is why I always purchase eVGA and have mainly stuck with Nvidia for the past few years. Always top notch support. They were even going to replace a P55 board that I admitted to frying with phase change cooling.


I had an EVGA 8500 GT (multiple blown caps) and 8800 GT.  Both died.  They refused to honor the lifetime warranty on the 8500 GT because I didn't register it with them.  They sent a 9800 GT to replace the 8800 GT and it still works.  The 8500 GT left a sour taste in my mouth for EVGA.  The fact both failed inside of a year left me wary of NVIDIA hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2016)

pretty sure i made a thread (or just bitched on GN) when it took about 5 tries to get a working 280x back from gigabyte.

the only fix was giving me a 290 in the end.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had an EVGA 8500 GT (multiple blown caps) and 8800 GT.  Both died.  They refused to honor the lifetime warranty on the 8500 GT because I didn't register it with them.  They sent a 9800 GT to replace the 8800 GT and it still works.  The 8500 GT left a sour taste in my mouth for EVGA.  The fact both failed inside of a year left me wary of NVIDIA hardware.


To be fair, the lower end 8000 series was pretty terrible. I had 2 8600GTs die on me but they were free so I didn't care. I believe the 8800GS I had I sold on here....maybe. Been too long I can't remember. My 280s on up were all brilliant though, and almost each GPU from Nvidia being eVGA besides the lone Gigabyte 580 I had. The last 280 I had that died I still have. It's not technically dead but the caps are so loud and it gets so hot just idling it's pretty much dead. I use it for my dead hardware Christmas tree.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, no chance they would even pay for the shipping to them


  I assume you meant "wouldn't"


newtekie1 said:


> , I care that they won't fix it


And I am going out on a limb here but which is it?  They will fix it but you have to pay shipping  or they will not fix it period.  Your first post says one thing and now another post something else. If I missed something then I apologize.  I understand your anger from the first. I am just trying to figure out which is it, they will not pay for shipping to fix or they will not fix it period?
Apologies in advance if I danced around the fire naked with gasoline.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 6, 2016)

Mussels said:


> pretty sure i made a thread (or just bitched on GN) when it took about 5 tries to get a working 280x back from gigabyte.
> 
> the only fix was giving me a 290 in the end.



The problem I have with Gigabyte is that their support is rarely English as a First Language. That means when you send them an email explaining a problem, they go galavanting onto something unrelated and simple which they don't think they need to fix. After several emails back and forth, I tend to just go to the chip manufacturer. In the previous case, I called NVidia, who then called Gigabyte and leaned on them heavily to sort their crap out. I got nowhere until somebody else with weight stepped in. Communication with Gigabyte is just super crappy, and their RMA form is unfathomably badly designed.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 6, 2016)

I work with a lot of RMA cases (electronics retailer) and what I've noticed is that people don't tell much informations about the malfunction unless you pull the data out of them by asking them like a detective.

The reason I say this is because people in most cases just say "It doesn't work". You send it to service center (in Europe, stores are obligated to do this if customer wants us sending the stuff to service center), they plug the device in, it starts and they send it back because the "It doesn't work" isn't true. This is especially the case for malfunctions that appear over time and not right away (because the device has to warm up for it to show the fault or something similar). Service center plugs device in, tests for 15 minutes, all is well and they send it back. But they'd have to run it for 2 hours for the fault to show up. So, it's critical to describe issues as detailed as possible so you don't waste time sending stuff back and forth several times because the service center didn't have enough info to properly test the malfunction.

In this case, you should specifically state that fan is making noise when in horizontal, facing down position. They'd spot the issue right away. But like some said, they test it in test benches that are in most cases motherboards placed horizontally, meaning the graphic card was vertical and most likely not making any noises. I know it's impossible for customers to know how they test, but it's better to write down excessively detailed description of a malfunction than too little detailed.

*So make sure to describe in details:*
- what happened (what is the malfunction)
- how it happened (what were you doing when it happened)
- when it happens (is it constant, does it happen after specific time, under other specific conditions etc)
- describe in what position (because components can even be facing up with cases that have inverted vertical motherboards placement)

You can even write down something that isn't even listed above, but you think it might be relevant.

Just an advice for the future.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 6, 2016)

i have had a couple of returns/repairs with gb and they have been great. ok i had to cover the shipping but they have repaired items out of warranty for the cost of shipping too. not everything as some parts they have ceased to carry, but it is still worth asking about.

best way i have found to try and shame companies into doing the right thing is to attack them about it on social media.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 6, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> *So make sure to describe in details:*
> - what happened (what is the malfunction)
> - how it happened (what were you doing when it happened)
> - when it happens (is it constant, does it happen after specific time, under other specific conditions etc)
> ...



I respect that GB has been giving OP an extremely hard time in his RMA and often times customer support for these companies is woefully subpar, but I think that rather than shaming these companies openly, more of us should try to take a positive approach. Things go bad all the time regardless of brand (Asus gets a lot of shit recently but no company is that much different) and by exhausting all the possibilities in troubleshooting, you do yourself a favour by making the manufacturer's life easier.

Just laying out every related issue and fact and occurrence can help out a manufacturer not only in helping you troubleshoot but it also goes a long way in building a healthy relationship. Consumers' Rights go a long way nowadays in making sure that companies treat you well but if you send a scathing email straight outta the gates on why a fan has broken after 6 months, chances are that any rep is not going to take too kindly to that. Some things don't seem big enough to even mention but giving it a quick mention makes your case more complete and also stops them from making unhelpful canned suggestions.

I had a RMA with Kingston that didn't end up being an RMA in November. I sent a very long email detailing how I analysed and tried to solve the issue on my own, and every possibility I could think of. In the end, I got a quick, frendly response and rep told me to send it in to a depot nearby first chance I got. Didn't come to that because evidently I hadn't exhausted all the possibilities and it turned out to be a GPU issue and not the RAM kit, but I told them when I found out and with another actually-not-canned-and-still-friendly response from them the entire procedure was wrapped up amicably.

Now, I'm not saying that every case is like mine and every manufacturer is the same, nor am I suggesting that I even had to go thru the hardest parts of the RAM process. But although companies should always treat their consumers well and put them "first", they also don't have to treat you like family if you start things off with a direct " your products suck if they start being partially defective in 3 months, rethink your strategy as you're a pile of rubbish, I'm buying x and never from you again". Some reps are assholes and will continue to not care/be rude after you are being positive throughout, but I trust that not every rep is like that.

Some have good social media presence too, so if you mention to them/remind them there politely (perhaps with a little bit of force), they will rather quickly get to opening a case with you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> In this case, you should specifically state that fan is making noise when in horizontal, facing down position. They'd spot the issue right away. But like some said, they test it in test benches that are in most cases motherboards placed horizontally, meaning the graphic card was vertical and most likely not making any noises. I know it's impossible for customers to know how they test, but it's better to write down excessively detailed description of a malfunction than too little detailed.


Funny story: when I sent my 290X in I not only described it being mounted with the fan facing down, I drew a picture of it! XD

...they still marked it as testing passed though... :\


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2016)

if it was me, then i would never buy anything from any brand if a single problem and a bad RMA experience was enough...
MSI : several RMA and none was smooth, even one with a 3month delay... without reason given (around 6 RMA ) tho i would gladly buy a MSI mobo or GPU depending
Razer: well that one is the worst ... except a headset and a mouse bungee, i never had something from them that didn't failed within 6 month from them i would never buy anything they produce again.
ASUS: 1 RMA, smooth no issues on that side
Gigabyte: never had any issues with them (GPU, mobo, even cpu cooler, yep i had a Gigabyte G-Power 2 Pro and 3D Galaxy LCS from them )
XFX: fan issue on a 7950, no RMA, out of warranty fixed it myself (for a fan it's not a problem, specially when out of warranty)
ASRock: 1 issue on a 970 Extreme 3 short delay quick contact at the time
etc etc etc,

well since it's a 970 ITX a aftermarket cooler is out of question, that's too bad.


tabascosauz said:


> I respect that GB has been giving OP an extremely hard time in his RMA and often times customer support for these companies is woefully subpar, but I think that rather than shaming these companies openly, more of us should try to take a positive approach. Things go bad all the time regardless of brand (Asus gets a lot of shit recently but no company is that much different) and by exhausting all the possibilities in troubleshooting, you do yourself a favour by making the manufacturer's life easier.
> 
> Just laying out every related issue and fact and occurrence can help out a manufacturer not only in helping you troubleshoot but it also goes a long way in building a healthy relationship. Consumers' Rights go a long way nowadays in making sure that companies treat you well but if you send a scathing email straight outta the gates on why a fan has broken after 6 months, chances are that any rep is not going to take too kindly to that. Some things don't seem big enough to even mention but giving it a quick mention makes your case more complete and also stops them from making unhelpful canned suggestions.
> 
> ...


quite my point of view


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, that's another thing. How much people in sevice centers understand plain English.

I had to talk to ACER support once and it took me 15 e-mails (and each needed 1-2 days to get a response) before I managed to explain someone from Poland (I think) in most basic English i could possibly use to describe the issue and he still didn't have full idea what I'm talking about. It especially sucked because I live in Slovenia and no other tech support wanted to dealw ith me because I fall within EMEA region. So I have to deal with fucking Indian or East european services that dont' understand f**king English.

In between I tried contacting UK and US services and they responded not only much faster (within minutes) but they instantly understood what I wanted. But they said they cannot talk further about it because I don't live in their region and that's against their policy. They then directed me to EMEA service. Which sucks hairy balls. Yeah, that's another issue. Language barrier.

At least at work I dealw ith service centers that have people who also use my native language so there is no language barrier. But I understand what you mean.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is a design flaw.


Not likely. If a design flaw, this same problem would be extremely widespread and happening with 10s of 1000s of cards with these fans (and surely, this particular fan is used on more than one model card too).



			
				newtekie1 said:
			
		

> It isn't just the sending the card back, that can happen. They didn't hear the noise, fine, I can deal with that. Though I still think for the cost of a fan, if a user says the fan is noisy, just replace it.


I agree 100%. But according to your post #5 above, you said the fan "_was bad_", not noisy. The description of the problem during the RMA should have been, "_the fan intermittently makes a ticking noise_". Again, I am not making excuses for them, just posing a plausible explanation.



> The part I can't deal with is the total lack of customer service, requiring me to spend my money a second time to ship it back to them.


This is actually where I think Gigabyte failed the most egregiously. The fact the part failed initially is just bad luck. As I said before, Man cannot make perfection 100% of the time. The fact they failed to fix it the first time is definitely disappointing, but again - most likely due to poorly trained people following a checklist seeing that the card (and fan) worked.

The big problem, IMO, is them not bending over backwards to satisfy the customer after being notified they did not fix the problem the first time. But again, if you did not specify the problem was an intermittent ticking noise, you must take some of the responsibility here.  That may not be fair, but life if not fair.

If you said the fan "was bad" and they plugged the card into their test bench mock up, saw a pretty test pattern on their monitor and saw the fan spinning up, they most likely thought it was "_user error_" and/or "_no trouble found_" which any technician knows are very common problems encountered in the electronics repair business.

So again, because you apparently did not properly describe the problem in detail as RejZor also suggested above, I think you owe Gigabyte another chance and again, I recommend you contact them again. BE NICE and factual. Post your concerns on Facebook, again BE NICE. Or send a NICE email to services@gigabyteusa.com and explain NICELY that the problem was not fixed the first time and you feel you should not be charged for shipping again.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 6, 2016)

They could argue that annoying fingernail-on chalkboard sound was an "undocumented feature"

Joking aside, what was said before about their testing is probably true.  They saw the fan work and decided it was fine, even the fan may have been running at a lower speed.

Wasn't there a Gigabyte rep here at one time?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> They could argue that annoying fingernail-on chalkboard sound was an "undocumented feature"



yes, yes! didn't you know that the annoying fingernail-on chalkboard noise coming from the GPU raises the users blood pressure thus INCREASING their personal performance in gaming. It's science! /s


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Wow. Talk about holding a grudge? ......Until Man can create perfection 100% of the time, there will always be samples that fail pre-maturely.



When you pay a price premium for a factory overclocked graphics card, you expect it to work on the advertised clocks. Besides, when the official and only distributor of one company does not honor the warranty, it is reason enough to avoid the products of this company all together.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> When you pay a price premium for a factory overclocked graphics card, you expect it to work on the advertised clocks. Besides, when the official and only distributor of one company does not honor the warranty, it is reason enough to avoid the products of this company all together.


I'll buy that for a little while - but you have written them off since 2007 vowing to never buy from them again. That is simply holding a grudge. If companies, products and technologies never change, that is one thing. But, especially in highly competitive and constantly advancing industries of consumer electronics, everything changes every few years.

This is claiming a Ford or Chevy from 10 years ago that was a lemon represents the Ford or Chevy cars of today. Just not true.

This works both ways too. For example, years ago, if a power supply said Corsair on it, you knew you could trust it. But today we know that some Corsairs don't live up to the reputation the brand once represented. Do we write off all Corsairs forever? No! We do our homework and buy from the line of PSUs that still reflect the quality we expect from Corsair PSUs.

This is certainly your choice. But IMO, writing off an entire widely regarded brand forever because of a couple isolated cases of bad luck nearly a decade ago is just limiting your own choices.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree 100%. But according to your post #5 above, you said the fan "_was bad_", not noisy. The description of the problem during the RMA should have been, "_the fan intermittently makes a ticking noise_". Again, I am not making excuses for them, just posing a plausible explanation.



The exact word for word description of the problem I submitted on the RMA request form was "Fan makes a loud bearing grinding noise".  I was a little bit more descriptive than just saying the fan was bad.  They knew it was a bearing noise.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I was a little bit more descriptive than just saying the fan was bad. They knew it was a bearing noise.


Thanks for clarifying. Then for sure, I would be upset too. But again, I think you should give them another chance to make it right by contacting them on Facebook and/or through that email address I showed above. I don't see what you have to lose at this point.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I'll buy that for a little while - but you have written them off since 2007 vowing to never buy from them again. That is simply holding a grudge. If companies, products and technologies never change, that is one thing. But, especially in highly competitive and constantly advancing industries of consumer electronics, everything changes every few years.
> 
> This is claiming a Ford or Chevy from 10 years ago that was a lemon represents the Ford or Chevy cars of today. Just not true.
> 
> ...


Let me say it again: the exclusive distributor of GB's products in my country is still the same. Will you risk losing a month's pay and buy an expensive card while you know its warranty will most likely not be honored should anything bad happens? I won't call it a grudge, rather the loss of trust.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Then for sure, I would be upset too. But again, I think you should give them another chance to make it right by contacting them on Facebook and/or through that email address I showed above. I don't see what you have to lose at this point.



That is the email address I've been using, well services@gigabyte-usa.com, its the email at the bottom of the RMA emails I've received.  They told me to go pound sand, they won't make any attempt to make things right.  My only option is to pay for shipping a second time and be out a card for 3 weeks again. It takes a minimum of 2 days between communications.  I send an email, and if I'm lucky get a response in 2 days, usually its 3-4 days.  It is an agonizingly slow process. I've been emailing them back and forth since I received the returned card on Dec. 21.  It has taken over 2 weeks just to get to this point where they finally responded and told me they won't do anything, I just have to RMA the card again.

Basically, I'd expect no less than an advanced replacement at this point.  But, I guess I'll just be out a graphics card for 3 weeks again. Luckily I've got spares, but the average person probably doesn't, but Gigabyte doesn't care.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2016)

avatar_raq said:


> Let me say it again: the exclusive distributor of GB's products in my country is still the same.


You can keep saying it again, but you are still talking 9 years ago and several generations of products later. I might not take my car to the same dealer for repair if I got burnt once before, but that would not keep me from buying the same brand car again after that many years have passed if the company otherwise maintained a good reputation - which Gigabyte surely has. You are assuming the same management, techs, policies and procedures are in place after all this time. I cannot do that - especially when Gigabyte makes a vast array of "quality" products with new products coming out all the time. Not just one product that's been in production for 9 years.

If Gigabyte was known for producing lousy quality, unreliable products, I would be right behind you. But Gigabyte has a long-standing, and well-earned reputation for making quality, reliable, long-lasting products - and, obviously with few exceptions, good customer support too.

It is clear you have made up your mind. Your choice and I accept that. I am just saying you have shut the door on lots of good products with that choice.


newtekie1 said:


> That is the email address I've been using, well services@gigabyte-usa.com, its the email at the bottom of the RMA emails I've received.


That may go to the same place. I got the email address above from the bottom of this page. Since Facebook is seen by many potential customers, it might be best to post your concerns there for the most exposure.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Finally gave up on email and just called the support number.  After a back and forth with the customer service person, seriously it took way more effort than needed, they finally agreed to send me a fan.  They didn't even want to do that, they were insisting that the only option was for me to do another RMA.  But finally gave in and agreed to send me a replacement fan I can put on myself.

I'm still annoyed that I have to fix my 6 month old, $350, graphics card myself. And I definitely won't buy anything Gigabyte again, I'm not satisfied with the outcome at all.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2016)

This makes me like EVGA's service oh so much more they would have just cross shipped me a card...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> This makes me like EVGA's service oh so much more they would have just cross shipped me a card...


I seem to remember that too, express rma. This is what we do at work for our customers as well. As a result we do overnight shipping and returns...it seriously the only way we can guarantee getting the item back. 

being on the other end of it I'm not seeing the business reasons for slow ship slow response. Not only does it hurt return business but it can seriously lead to you paying a bunch of employees for doing absolutely nothing... that can't be cheap.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Finally gave up on email and just called the support number. After a back and forth with the customer service person, seriously it took way more effort than needed, they finally agreed to send me a fan. They didn't even want to do that, they were insisting that the only option was for me to do another RMA. But finally gave in and agreed to send me a replacement fan I can put on myself.


But still that is good progress. And note it is understandable they would not want to send a fan for you to install yourself because they have no assurances, other than your word, that you know what you are doing and will not destroy the device with ESD or a screwdriver slip that slices through several trace runs on the PCB.

So now let's just hope they send the right fan!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> But still that is good progress. And note it is understandable they would not want to send a fan for you to install yourself because they have no assurances, other than your word, that you know what you are doing and will not destroy the device with ESD or a screwdriver slip that slices through several trace runs on the PCB.
> 
> So now let's just hope they send the right fan!



That was a comical part of the conversation.  First they didn't even know what fan to send me. 

Tech: Which of the 3 fans needs to be replaced?
Me:  Umm...my card only has one fan.
Tech: ....Oh....Uuuuuuhhhh...how many wires does it have?
Me: Seriously? 3 Wires.
Tech: Oh, ok, we'll send the fan out.

So now I really am crossing my fingers that they don't send the wrong fan.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> So now I really am crossing my fingers that they send the wrong fan.


I hope they send the wrong fan too, it would make a nice continuation of this thread 
... also it's quite possible the fan blades are touching the shroud if the fan started to wobble or fan mounting got bent.
Anyhow, I had vast better experiences with their motherboards than their graphics cards.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> You can keep saying it again, but you are still talking 9 years ago and several generations of products later. I might not take my car to the same dealer for repair if I got burnt once before, but that would not keep me from buying the same brand car again after that many years have passed if the company otherwise maintained a good reputation - which Gigabyte surely has. You are assuming the same management, techs, policies and procedures are in place after all this time. I cannot do that - especially when Gigabyte makes a vast array of "quality" products with new products coming out all the time. Not just one product that's been in production for 9 years.
> 
> If Gigabyte was known for producing lousy quality, unreliable products, I would be right behind you. But Gigabyte has a long-standing, and well-earned reputation for making quality, reliable, long-lasting products - and, obviously with few exceptions, good customer support too.
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the deal there. He doesn't want to purchase a Gigabyte product because of the exclusive distributor. Gigabyte may have upped their game (maybe not since this OP was about Gigabyte) but his trust with the distributor of their product in his country won't change. I kind of have to side with him on that one.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 7, 2016)

$5 says they send a 120mm case fan


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

Gigabyte basically is a wannabe premium brand, their quality and service is wannabe too compared to such as MSI, Sapphire, Asus etc.   - my friend has a 980 Ti G1 Gaming and he doesn't like how loud the fans are and he already improved it a lot by using custom fan curve in MSI Afterburner, still too loud for his taste, he said, he will be buying premium cards with 2 fans instead and never touch a windforce (3 fan) card again. For a 680€ card it's pretty underwhelming to have something not set right and being too loud. The 980 Ti G1 Gaming back then was "the" premium card of GB - now imagine what happens if you buy something cheaper of them.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't agree with that assessment at all. I put Gigabyte on equal grounds with ASUS and just about everything else a notch below that.

That said, it is just not fair to judge an entire company and all their products based on one model, one sample of one model, or a single incident - not when they sell millions and millions of products every year.

Pick any product and you can find an unhappy customer making an inordinate amount of noise about it. For example, if you do just a little research, you can find MANY upset users with ASUS ROG products - a line you expect to be top quality every time.

That said, a loud fan is not an indication of poor quality, a defect, or reliability. Ticking yes, but not loud. Loud can easily be an indication the fan is moving massive amounts of air - a good thing.  More importantly, the choice of a fan on a graphics card has absolutely nothing to do with Gigabyte quality for their motherboards or other products.

Bottom line is, do your homework before buying. Research and read the professional reviews, then decide where to spend your money.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2016)

I put GB solidly below Asus, but that's just me blowing up Asus boards.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

Have you all forgot about the motherboard revision downgrade scandal too?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, I certainly like ASUS too, but I have experienced a fair share of problems with their boards and cards (and a router) too. And while I have used ASUS, MSI, and other brand boards if the client expresses a preference, I use Gigabyte in almost all builds with no regrets.


Ferrum Master said:


> Have you all forgot about the motherboard revision downgrade scandal too?


That was not a "scandal". "Scandal" was a word chosen by yet another wannabe tech journalist seeking to sensationalize headlines with exaggerated claims. And it was not exclusive to Gigabyte either. Note if it really was a scandal, the news of such would be all over the place!

To read about this so-called scandal, see http://www.c3magazine.com/buying-into-remorse-gigabytes-motherboard-revision-scandal/.

This just goes back to the bottom line I said above - do your homework before buying! Just did a new build using R7 370 graphics card. Went with MSI over other brands because the reviews pointed out the fans stop when temps are low. Gigabyte's fan always spins and since was going into a HTPC, that would not do. Nothing about quality.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> so-called scandal


Scandal was real because most often you don't know which revision number you'll get when you order ... and the last revision has lesser mosfets or less phases or no secondary bios for example


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> so-called scandal



Actually it is one shady practice and they got the treatment. How we can do the homework, if we order the same model motherboard, and really in the coffi... I mean box is another revision with cheaped out parts, I would be also angry... and the RMA/FAN issue, that I also experienced is just a sign of poor service spread as a rule overall the globe... Had on percent more strange issues with GB than anyone actually. Asus is the first in books, then MSI/Asrock and only then GB... so it has become.

Why do you take it so personally... we have here a chap named @GigabyteFanBoy... I could believe he could do that


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't agree with that assessment at all. I put Gigabyte on equal grounds with ASUS and just about everything else a notch below that.
> 
> That said, it is just not fair to judge an entire company and all their products based on one model, one sample of one model, or a single incident - not when they sell millions and millions of products every year.
> 
> ...


I never said their quality is bad, I never said he is "unhappy" and I never said my assessment is solely based on 1 product, all these are just your assumptions.

What I said, and you should read my post again, was, that GB is "wannabe premium", and thats still a fact with me. Their products are really "good", but never really premium - no I don't see them at all on one level with Asus, and I was just talking graphics cards here. Their mainboards are rather premium, but still not as good as Asus and maybe Asrock and MSI too. Just this isn't about mainboards - the topic is centered around graphics cards because OP made a bad experience with a graphics card.
Also my friend is not "unhappy" but he would choose real premium brands next time when he buys, with better solutions compared to the Windforce one. EVGA, Asus, Sapphire, MSI, these are better brands at graphics cards if you ask me, and I'm pretty sure it's reflected in reviews world wide. I know for sure it's a fact within 980 Ti cards, the "Gaming 6G etc (MSI)" and "Strix etc (Asus)", "ACX etc (EVGA)" and "Tri-X / Nitro (Sapphire)" (within R9 Fury/R9 390X/390) are all better than "Windforce" or  "G1 Gaming" and that new Xtreme stuff which is almost just a rebrand. Also that latter one is a reason why GB feels not premium, they use the same design (Windforce 3x, just Xtreme is a bit bigger, 2,2 Slot solution) with cosmetical differences on 3 different 980 Ti products. Asus has whole different products, they have DCU II (20th Anniversary/Matrix named), Strixx and ROG Poseidon, these are totally different coolers, especially the ROG Poseidon is something GB doesn't have, as it's a hybrid cooler with optionally attachable water cooling. So pls, don't waste your time explaining to me how GB is anywhere near the level of Asus in graphics cards (all these Asus cards are btw. better than any GB card). Semi-premium is GB, and that's probably all they are interested in, or else they would design more and not just 1 relatively cheap design + 1 design which is just pumped up. It's almost the same with their mainboards. They simply don't have the money or guts to do it better I guess. GB is a brand that never felt really premium to me, and in this sector, feeling is ~everything. If something doesn't feel premium, it's not (at least not to me, but my reasoning is standing for itself).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Scandal was real because most often you don't know which revision number you'll get when you order ... and the last revision has lesser mosfets or less phases or no secondary bios for example


No, it is not a real "scandal". For (1), it is NewEgg's or TigerDirect's fault for not showing the revision numbers, or not shipping the same revision numbers advertised, not the makers. As noted in that article, Gigabyte showed clearly on their websites what was included with each revision.

And (2) scandal implies intentional deception. Volkswagen was scandalous when they intentionally rigged their diesel cars to cheat on emissions tests. Gigabyte never tried to cheat or cover up anything.

I say put the blame where it is due! And put things in perspective. Again, if this was a big scandal, it would be all over the place with more and more wannabe journalists scrambling for their own bylines. And again, that did not happen.



Kanan said:


> I never said their quality is bad


No, but you said, "their quality and service is wannabe" - implying it is not top quality. And I am saying no maker makes nothing but top quality. They have lines of products from entry level to top tier. But a key element of quality is reliability. And Gigabyte is not known for making products that fail pre-maturely or at a faster rate than ASUS or other brands. Nor do reviews show they use lessor quality parts, construction, or compliance to specs than competing products.



Ferrum Master said:


> Why do you take it so personally...


I don't! Why did you just make it personal with a personal comment like that? 

I just want products, companies, and individuals treated with fairness. I say keep it technical and realistic. No company can make perfection 100% of the time. And the more products a company produces, and the more popular a company becomes, the more examples of those shortcomings we will see. That does not mean the company makes lousy products, or that they are a scandalous company.

We are here in the trenches. It is easy to get a distorted view of the big picture from here. I point out the person who visits a Honda repair shop and sees nothing but broken down Hondas all over the place. He could easily start to believe Hondas are lousy cars when they clearly are not.

I've made a long career as an electronics technician supporting electronics and computer systems. Not as a hobby or an enthusiast but, as noted by the link in my sig, as a way to feed and shelter my family. I have no personal or financial ties to any company or brand (including Microsoft, in spite of what many believe displaying my MVP status means). Have I seen failures with Gigabyte products? Of course! But definitely not at a higher rate than any other brand - including ASUS.


----------



## Estaric (Jan 8, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I never said their quality is bad, I never said he is "unhappy" and I never said my assessment is solely based on 1 product, all these are just your assumptions.
> 
> What I said, and you should read my post again, was, that GB is "wannabe premium", and thats still a fact with me. Their products are really "good", but never really premium - no I don't see them at all on one level with Asus, and I was just talking graphics cards here. Their mainboards are rather premium, but still not as good as Asus and maybe Asrock and MSI too. Just this isn't about mainboards - the topic is centered around graphics cards because OP made a bad experience with a graphics card.
> Also my friend is not "unhappy" but he would choose real premium brands next time when he buys, with better solutions compared to the Windforce one. EVGA, Asus, Sapphire, MSI, these are better brands at graphics cards if you ask me, and I'm pretty sure it's reflected in reviews world wide. I know for sure it's a fact within 980 Ti cards, the "Gaming 6G etc (MSI)" and "Strix etc (Asus)", "ACX etc (EVGA)" and "Tri-X / Nitro (Sapphire)" (within R9 Fury/R9 390X/390) are all better than "Windforce" or  "G1 Gaming" and that new Xtreme stuff which is almost just a rebrand. Also that latter one is a reason why GB feels not premium, they use the same design (Windforce 3x, just Xtreme is a bit bigger, 2,2 Slot solution) with cosmetical differences on 3 different 980 Ti products. Asus has whole different products, they have DCU II (20th Anniversary/Matrix named), Strixx and ROG Poseidon, these are totally different coolers, especially the ROG Poseidon is something GB doesn't have, as it's a hybrid cooler with optionally attachable water cooling. So pls, don't waste your time explaining to me how GB is anywhere near the level of Asus in graphics cards (all these Asus cards are btw. better than any GB card). Semi-premium is GB, and that's probably all they are interested in, or else they would design more and not just 1 relatively cheap design + 1 design which is just pumped up. It's almost the same with their mainboards. They simply don't have the money or guts to do it better I guess. GB is a brand that never felt really premium to me, and in this sector, feeling is ~everything. If something doesn't feel premium, it's not (at least not to me, but my reasoning is standing for itself).


Gigabyte is not a perfect company as no one is. I agree they are not the best brand but they are stepping up there game. Especially with some of there new stuff. There gaming mb's are amazing and there really getting amazing with there xtreme gaming gpu's


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I just want products, companies, and individuals treated with fairness



That's the point. Lately they have stepped into something more unfair. Yes everyone have failures, but not everyone gimp their boards and screw around their customers even billing them for postage for a obviously defect card, GB itself lately seems to track off the usual quality curve. In my books Gigabyte soon enters the tomato board section due to instabilities, unstable, buggy bios(my encounters as a repair technician also and complaints from people selling PC parts), poor support and idiotic RMA rules. And we all say that here and share our bad experience about GB, so only bad things are here... I won't even start to mention those crap Gigabyte mobile phones....



GigabyteFanBoy said:


> Gigabyte is not a perfect company as no one is. I agree they are not the best brand but they are stepping up there game. Especially with some of there new stuff. There gaming mb's are amazing and there really getting amazing with there xtreme gaming gpu's



Speak of the devil...  About those extreme series... well you read that cooler master gave them the old flawed Fury AIO's to watercooled GB 980ti's


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 8, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> That was a comical part of the conversation.  First they didn't even know what fan to send me.
> 
> Tech: Which of the 3 fans needs to be replaced?
> Me:  Umm...my card only has one fan.
> ...


 If they manage to screw up the only fan I am going to be impressed since its the MITX version of the GTX 970 which is a very specific model...  It should pretty easy for them to figure out which fan to send lol.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> but not everyone gimp their boards and screw around their customers even billing them for postage for a obviously defect card


Oh? I disagree completely. The major GPU makers are constantly bringing out previous years models with new model numbers, pretending they are new. And I don't know of any maker that does not charge shipping at least one way.

Yes, this example where a supposedly repaired board was still bad should have been shipped back for free - but this is a unique case and again, not fair to judge an entire company and all their products on the actions a repair center.


----------



## Estaric (Jan 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> That's the point. Lately they have stepped into something more unfair. Yes everyone have failures, but not everyone gimp their boards and screw around their customers even billing them for postage for a obviously defect card, GB itself lately seems to track off the usual quality curve. In my books Gigabyte soon enters the tomato board section due to instabilities, unstable, buggy bios(my encounters as a repair technician also and complaints from people selling PC parts), poor support and idiotic RMA rules. And we all say that here and share our bad experience about GB, so only bad things are here... I won't even start to mention those crap Gigabyte mobile phones....
> 
> 
> 
> Speak of the devil...  About those extreme series... well you read that cooler master gave them the old flawed Fury AIO's to watercooled GB 980ti's


But they are trying to make there cards better and better instead of not trying at all


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh? I disagree completely. The major GPU makers are constantly bringing out previous years models with new model numbers, pretending they are new. And I don't know of any maker that does not charge shipping at least one way.
> 
> Yes, this example where a supposedly repaired board was still bad should have been shipped back for free - but this is a unique case and again, not fair to judge an entire company and all their products on the actions a repair center.



Mate I had the same with my older 7970. I mailed them about the problem, and they told that it is not a RMA case, either the card is dead or live with a rattling fan... well... I consider this not a coincidence.



GigabyteFanBoy said:


> But they are trying to make there cards better and better instead of not trying at all



My heart bleeds only about the 700Euro bill paying for my G1 980Ti, for not making it better already at the start


----------



## Estaric (Jan 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Mate I had the same with my older 7970. I mailed them about the problem, and they told that it is not a RMA case, either the card is dead or live with a rattling fan... well... I consider this not a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart bleeds only about the 700Euro bill paying for my G1 980Ti, for not making it better already at the start


I honestly dont know what you expect out of a company. But for me i like gigabyte because iv had a great time with there products and did not have an issue when my old gtx 750 ti black edition came to me with broken fans and they sent me a new card. I think its a matter of opinion here. Im positive that everyone has some sort of complaint for every company.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> I honestly dont know what you expect out of a company. But for me i like gigabyte because iv had a great time with there products and did not have an issue when my old gtx 750 ti black edition came to me with broken fans and they sent me a new card. I think its a matter of opinion here. Im positive that everyone has some sort of complaint for every company.



Well I work and make my money in RMA business... I know routines for HTC, Apple, Microsoft, ZTE, Huawei, Asus, LG, Samsung and even more manufacturers as technician, so I know the claim rules how to report a warranty claim and get paid for it, so well... I have kind of a objective look on the thing... Gigabyte seems to be over the edge...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> Im positive that everyone has some sort of complaint for every company.


If they have enough experience with them, then no doubt that is true. Even Rolls-Royces have had recalls. That does not mean they are lousy cars.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> If they have enough experience with them, then no doubt that is true. Even Rolls-Royces have had recalls. That does not mean they are lousy cars.



Actually Rolls-Royce is know for having QC issues. Welcome to the human factor.


----------



## 64K (Jan 8, 2016)

If you build or upgrade your own rig then you are bound to get a defective component occasionally. I don't know of a company with a perfect track record but it's how a company treats a customer when there is a problem that makes a big difference. The OP is getting poor customer service with Gigabyte so he's pissed. I understand that. Been there, done that. Sometimes I get routed to a customer service tech in India and it takes a minute or two to communicate the issue but one time in particular, after spending a while fruitlessly trying to pronounce words slowly and spell out words the CSR couldn't understand even the spelling and asked me to use Military Alphabet Code (*A*lpha, *B*ravo, *C*harlie etc) to spell the words. People who were not in the military don't know that code. I had to demand to speak to her supervisor to finally get somewhere. I politely let the company know by email what their outsourced customer service was like and never heard from them. I won't say the name but it's a big company. Won't be buying from that company again. Sometimes it just takes once.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2016)

All I have to contribute to this thread is that I generally like my ga-z170x-ud5.  It's been a pleasure overall, but it has gpu load feedback in the form of a slight "humm" on the onboard audio out.  I understand that is not unusual with onboard however, so I just use an external DAC.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Actually Rolls-Royce is know for having QC issues. Welcome to the human factor.


You just made my point. And the reason Rolls-Royce gets attention for QC issues is simply because you don't expect any QC issue with a Rolls. So any QC related issue, no matter if it is a single mosquito bite scar in the leather, gets publicity.

No company is perfect.

Aston Martin recalls cars for breaking gas pedals.

Lexus Recalls

And BTW, more and more companies have or are bringing their call centers back from India. That still does not mean you will not get someone who doesn't understand English, or cannot speak it without a very thick accent.



64K said:


> Sometimes it just takes once.


And I understand that too. But for me, it would have to be pretty egregious and intentional for me to boycott all products from a major corporation forever. In fact, that just has not happened.

I have boycotted all Sony computer products because they had a company policy of installing rootkits on systems via their CDs. But I still bought a Sony TV.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

> No, but you said, "their quality and service is wannabe" - implying it is not top quality. And I am saying no maker makes nothing but top quality. They have lines of products from entry level to top tier. But a key element of quality is reliability. And Gigabyte is not known for making products that fail pre-maturely or at a faster rate than ASUS or other brands. Nor do reviews show they use lessor quality parts, construction, or compliance to specs than competing products.


But their quality IS wannabe compared to the likes of Asus etc. Just look at the graphics cards, how cheap they look. What exactly is quality for you? For me is how it looks, how it feels, seems irrelevant to you? Well isn't to me. Also "quality" is for me, when a company is able to do with 2 fans better, what another tries with 3 fans and fails (noise, cooling power). That applies at least to Asus + MSI, both have real premium solutions for premium graphics cards, but you can also buy a 20$ cheaper 980 Ti and have a cheapo fan on a Gigabyte card that's used on cards that aren't worth the half of an 980 Ti graphics card too. This is quality and they fail to deliver premium quality. All what I'm saying is this. They use their Windforce design now for many years, I think it started with GTX 400 series, since then it didn't change a lot. More than obvious which companies are premium and which are not. Frankly its quite obvious to me that they don't care much about their graphics cards whereas Asus releases new designs every generation and improves on it, Gigabyte uses the same for many years with slight changes here and there. 
This isn't about failure rate btw. you can't have a perfect record on graphics cards anyway, no matter how good quality is, but Asus is using robots now to manufacture their graphics cards which is a clear advantage to quality. You can't deny that. Asus is at least 2 classes higher compared to GB (1 class compared to the other premium brands) and 1 class higher on mainboards. You can talk all the day I won't change my opinion on that, but I respect your opinion nonetheless, because the other points you stated are valid and true, just we have different opinions about what "quality" is, also I think you are overrating GB a lot, or not admiring what Asus is doing compared to GB and other companies. Generally GB mainboards are very good, but their graphics cards ... I'd just buy them because they are the cheapest of the good brands, not because they are anywhere comparable to Asus, MSI etc. - same reason my friend bought his 980 Ti G1, it was the cheapest of the "good" models, Asus, MSI etc. would have cost him +50 bucks. That's the big plus of GB, else I wouldn't care about their graphics cards much.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know about GB, never bought anything their made.
But as above stated, ASUS, MSI, Sapphire are very good companies to rely on.
I got 3 GPUs from Sapphire ( 1 5670HD and 2 6770HD), 2 MBs from MSI (P55M - GD45 and P45 - C51).
All these parts are 2 to 5 years old and they still work perfectly.
I have trust in them for years and I wont plan to change that.
Ouuuuuu..... and for the record, never sent any of these parts for RMA so this proves their quality


----------



## HTC (Jan 8, 2016)

64K said:


> If you build or upgrade your own rig then you are bound to get a defective component occasionally. *I don't know of a company with a perfect track record but it's how a company treats a customer when there is a problem that makes a big difference.* The OP is getting poor customer service with Gigabyte so he's pissed. I understand that. Been there, done that. Sometimes I get routed to a customer service tech in India and it takes a minute or two to communicate the issue but one time in particular, after spending a while fruitlessly trying to pronounce words slowly and spell out words the CSR couldn't understand even the spelling and asked me to use Military Alphabet Code (*A*lpha, *B*ravo, *C*harlie etc) to spell the words. People who were not in the military don't know that code. I had to demand to speak to her supervisor to finally get somewhere. I politely let the company know by email what their outsourced customer service was like and never heard from them. I won't say the name but it's a big company. Won't be buying from that company again. Sometimes it just takes once.



I agree (bold part).

It's why i stopped buying ASUS products. I no longer recall the exact situation but i was having issues with a board and they pissed me off so much that i replied something like this: " congratulations: you've just lost a costumer". Until that point, with the exception of my 1st board, all my boards had been ASUS: around 10 boards.

*The way a company takes care of it's costumers when something goes wrong with a product of theirs makes all the difference, in my book.*

It's why i value companies like Noctua (though i never had a RMA with them before) for practices like providing, free of charge, new mounting upgrade kits for their already sold CPU coolers, such as the kit referred to in this topic. *When a company knows how to treat it's costumers, the costumers keep returning*!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 9, 2016)

Kanan said:


> What exactly is quality for you? For me is how it looks, how it feels, seems irrelevant to you? Well isn't to me. Also "quality" is for me, when a company is able to do with 2 fans better, what another tries with 3 fans and fails (noise, cooling power).
> 
> This isn't about failure rate btw.


Yeah - we have a totally different concept of quality. Look and feel take top billing for you? I think that is sad. A pretty face does not mean quality. Two fans over 3 does not indicate quality either. How they perform does - and that might mean 1 fan will do better than 2. A loud fan does not mean poor quality. It just means a loud fan - even perhaps a poor design "choice".  But a loud fan does not mean it won't last as long as a quiet one, or that it will not cool as well. In fact, a loud fan typically means it is pushing more air - the primary function of a fan.

If the single, double, or triple fan setup fails to cool properly, that is a poor design. If a fan fail prematurely, that particular fan was of poor quality. If there is a trend where many of the same fans fail prematurely, then that indicates an even greater quality issue. So of course it is about failure rates. To say quality isn't about failure rates is simply naïve and ridiculous.

I already said what quality means but I think you only read what you want and skip past the rest. Quality means reliable, long lasting parts, good construction and compliance to specs. You also seemed to skip over the part where I said I like ASUS too and even used a MSI graphics card in a recent build.

And note I said a long time ago in this thread Gigabyte's failure to satisfy the customer after he notified them the fan was still making noise was most egregious.

Now that it seems folks are not really reading what others are saying and just being argumentative. I think it time to move on.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> You just made my point. And the reason Rolls-Royce gets attention for QC issues is simply because you don't expect any QC issue with a Rolls. So any QC related issue, no matter if it is a single mosquito bite scar in the leather, gets publicity.
> 
> No company is perfect.
> 
> ...



I really hope you aren't trying to compare gb to rolls...they are more of a deawoo.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 9, 2016)

never had issues from GB or any other PC vendors aside from a small number of end-users who constantly lament a product for not being able to "satisfy" their "demands".


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> I honestly dont know what you expect out of a company. But for me i like gigabyte because iv had a great time with there products and did not have an issue when my old gtx 750 ti black edition came to me with broken fans and they sent me a new card. I think its a matter of opinion here. Im positive that everyone has some sort of complaint for every company.


I don't have a single complaint with eVGA or ASRock in the 50+ builds I have done in the past two years. My only real complaint of the aesthetic kind towards ASRock going with that sky blue shit, but in the sense of the thread is not a real complaint. 

I've had issues with GB, Asus, and MSI since 2007 when I had to switch my brands due to XFX going ATI/AMD and DFI dropping out of the board game (although DFI had their own batch of problems us enthusiasts just called challenges.......). Despite my beef with MSI I'm highly considering one of their X99 boards, and my recently brief experience with a GB 7970 Windforce was stellar but I only had that card for 2 months. I got my Asus board off fleabay for pennies so no complaints there even if it dies and I can't RMA. I still think I'll stick strictly to eVGA for GPUs though. Nothing but love for that company and their CS department.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I don't have a single complaint with eVGA



I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.  I also am still pissed that they completely screwed up my P55 FTW 200 motherboard with their terrible BIOS, promised they would fix the issues with a new BIOS, and never released a new BIOS again.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 9, 2016)

IDK about you guys.

I had Gigabyte motherboard GA-P35-DS4 - worked over 8 years.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.  I also am still pissed that they completely screwed up my P55 FTW 200 motherboard with their terrible BIOS, promised they would fix the issues with a new BIOS, and never released a new BIOS again.


Invoicing is the reason why I buy hardware specifically online honestly. Not defending them on that, just voicing why I do it.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 9, 2016)

No company is perfect. We are talking about electronics here and companies have to make money one way or the other. That is why PC companies like ASUS, MSI, etc rely on good support for products so they can draw more customers to buy their products. 
Quality these days is f.....g low standard and we all know all companies use cheap materials to make products so they can profit more. 
This is not just PC stuff, im talking about phones, cars, etc. 
This is why we complain so much and no single company has good quality products.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 9, 2016)

Filip Georgievski said:


> No company is perfect. We are talking about electronics here and companies have to make money one way or the other. That is why PC companies like ASUS, MSI, etc rely on good support for products so they can draw more customers to buy their products.
> Quality these days is f.....g low standard and we all know all companies use cheap materials to make products so they can profit more.
> This is not just PC stuff, im talking about phones, cars, etc.
> This is why we complain so much and no single company has good quality products.


ASUS is the most overrated company in existence..


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2016)

Buy waterblock..problem solved.
Really they should slap another cooler on there for you though.
I would take the plastic stuff off and strap 2 120mm Fans to it myself...with zipties.
I feel fortunate if things work at all sometimes.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 9, 2016)

So to put a positive spin on this thread...you know who really stepped up and showed me a good reason to keep doing business with them? Corsair. 

I was looking to buy a new case a couple weeks ago, a fellow user sold me his Corsair 600C. It was a review sample as so many items get sold around here and on other forums. Well I receive it, and there is a small scratch/gouge on the front panel, and while the user offered to make things right, we both agreed that I should contact Corsair first as all I wanted was touch-up paint. I didn't want to pay to ship this whole damn case anywhere, I decided to migrate my system to it from the old Lian Li.

So New Year's Eve, I submit a ticket requesting a paint code so I can get it mixed, or the cost of a bottle of touch-up paint. I used to own a Hydro Dipping biz and did A LOT of automotive painting and refinishing, so a flat smooth PC case would be a piece of cake. They replied, requesting my invoice and pictures of the box with Lot # info and part info from the panel. I explained I had purchased the case as a USED review sample, linked them to the review it was involved in, sent them pictures of the damaged panel and markings on the box they requested.

Not expecting much, I let the seller know that I am assuming since I have no invoice, this little experience ends here.

Not so....

A couple hours later, I receive a shipping notification in my email, and an explanation after some conversing with the Corsair support techs that since the case is not available in their store yet, and I was able to provide them all the information I could, they were going to do a one-time deal and send me a brand new front panel, no charge to me what-so-ever. 

I was blown away. I have done many RMA's, and the buck usually stops at not having an invoice. So needless to say I was pleasantly surprised, as was the seller. I am also extremely content, I have the case I wanted, and now have a brand new front panel.


Everyone will have had varied experiences with companies, the two that let me down the most were DFI and Abit. Gigabyte has had its ups and downs over the years for sure, and out of the bigger name brands I have seen more failures from their products, but I still run them...and my GTX 770 has been perfect since day 1. Different companies cut different corners, and some of us can deal with those cut corners, some can't. Doesn't make them right, but I don't know a single company out there that isn't cutting corners, especially when you have a bottom-line oriented management and group of investors...you're bound to make a few mistakes and piss people off.

Doesn't make the issues in this thread less relevant, and I've had my fair share of shitty customer service experiences, but it seems like @newtekie1 has had some notable bad experiences. If EVGA did that to me, I'd stop using them too...and it's tough not to be done with Gigabyte after that experience. Regardless of the customer service center, if GB isn't following up, doing spot checks on their own RMA's, and just paying this organization to do a shitty job without following up, they are at fault and their paying someone to poorly represent them.

It's easier to remember to say something bad about a company that mistreats you, than to say something good about a company that treated you right. Which is part of why I wanted to share my very recent positive experience dealing with Corsair with you guys, and I'm sure some of you have had issues with Corsair support...but I haven't. And the most recent experience was pretty damn awesome.

I hope GB can step up, maybe even review this thread and treat ya right @newtekie1 , but even then it would be tough to blame you for using another brand/mfg/vendor for your parts.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.  I also am still pissed that they completely screwed up my P55 FTW 200 motherboard with their terrible BIOS, promised they would fix the issues with a new BIOS, and never released a new BIOS again.



EVGA has been great to me, but I only buy from newegg/amazon and upload invoices immediately.

That story of yours is indeed a crock of shit though...  I don't see how they got away with that one.  Have you ever tried appealing your case, or even asking if there is a means to do so?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> EVGA has been great to me, but I only buy from newegg/amazon and upload invoices immediately.
> 
> That story of yours is indeed a crock of shit though...  I don't see how they got away with that one.  Have you ever tried appealing your case, or even asking if there is a means to do so?



Yep, talked to customer service multiple times.  Nothing they can do once the decision has been made, there is no way to reverse it.


----------



## HTC (Jan 9, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, talked to customer service multiple times.  Nothing they can do once the decision has been made, there is no way to reverse it.



Over here, in Portugal, we have DECO which is a non governmental consumer defense association which can *sometimes* help with stuff like this. Is there some sort of agency like DECO over there in your country?

As R-T-B said, it's indeed shitty practice and, if it had happened to me, just like ASUS, that company would be "dead" to me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 9, 2016)

Kursah said:


> So to put a positive spin on this thread...you know who really stepped up and showed me a good reason to keep doing business with them? Corsair.


As I said way back in my first post in this thread, one of the reasons Gigabyte is my preferred brand is because they authorized an RMA for me for a 4 year old motherboard - a full year out of warranty. That was many years ago and I've been a loyal user ever since - with no regrets or bad service.



newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either. They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards. I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top. For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.


I don't know why they would invalidate all your components. That sure seems odd - I can only guess that once again, human error got in the way and the rep meant to invalidate one product, but instead, invalidated you.  

I have a friend who also has a little shop (before I _retired_ retired, we were competitors for small jobs and partners for bigger projects). Anyway, he bought a bunch of BioStar motherboards at one of those consumer electronics trade shows that travel the country and stop at local civic centers, selling bulk/lot items at big discount prices.

Turns out they were part of a shipment stolen out of a shipping container at the port - something he didn't know until he tried to get warranty support and the serial number apparently triggered some red flags. Support was denied too - only he got a bunch of warnings about visits from the FBI that never happened.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2016)

HTC said:


> Over here, in Portugal, we have DECO which is a non governmental consumer defense association which can *sometimes* help with stuff like this. Is there some sort of agency like DECO over there in your country?
> 
> As R-T-B said, it's indeed shitty practice and, if it had happened to me, just like ASUS, that company would be "dead" to me.



What we have here in the USA is a joke of a farce.It's called the "Consumer Protection Agency"
It does nothing and probably squanders millions of taxpayer dollars.
They claim we have something.Its an empty shell.
They do nothing.
Asus has always been good to me.I've heard..things..but in my personal experience I've always been treated right.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## HTC (Jan 9, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> What we have here in the USA is a joke of a farce.It's called the "Consumer Protection Agency"
> It does nothing and probably squanders millions of taxpayer dollars.
> They claim we have something.Its an empty shell.
> They do nothing.
> Asus has always been good to me.I've heard..things..but in my personal experience I've always been treated right.



Really? DAMN


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 9, 2016)

This is pretty sad from Gigabyte, but my question is, why are you going directly to them and not the company you bought the card from?

Anyway, if I were you I'd create a thread on the official GB forum http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/ linking back to this one. There seem to be quite a few GB customer service reps hanging out there, hopefully one of them will get you sorted.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> What we have here in the USA is a joke of a farce.It's called the "Consumer Protection Agency"
> It does nothing and probably squanders millions of taxpayer dollars.
> They claim we have something.Its an empty shell.
> They do nothing.
> Asus has always been good to me.I've heard..things..but in my personal experience I've always been treated right.



In most developed countries their is a Consumer Protection Agency but its should be called Consumer hand-holding Agency for those who can't stand up for themselves but at least you have a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2016)

Countryside said:


> In most developed countries their is a Consumer Protection Agency but its should be called Consumer hand-holding Agency for those who can't stand up for themselves but at least you have a shoulder to cry on.



So what if standing up doesn't work? That's when such an agency is needed, and at least here it works (from what I hear anyway).


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2016)

There's more protection in the EU/UK than US.
It's seriously a joke here and it makes me mad.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2016)

Countryside said:


>


I was all on board until he started talking about God. 7:57
That's where he lost me.Umm yeah..George did not know better than God.
I smoked a lotta doobs..he did too.
When it comes to that,onnnnk!
Smoke another..owait..you can't.
Don't mock God next time.
Owait..you can't.Fail.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> I was all on board until he started talking about God. 7:57
> That's where he lost me.Umm yeah..George did not know better than God.
> I smoked a lotta doobs..he did too.
> When it comes to that,onnnnk!
> ...



Dude what you believe in is your business.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate to have to tell George Carlin to do that cuz he's dead.
PS: I used to listen to a lot of his stuff.
Dang..No pictures on the internet show the skinny one. 
If you find a pic of a skinny George album cover let me know.
I have ..it.
Skinny Hippy looking guy...tank top
bootcut jeans.
He makes a lot of sense most of the time.


----------



## 64K (Jan 9, 2016)

This thread just spiraled into the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)

64K said:


> This thread just spiraled into the Twilight Zone.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep God Allah Budda or any of the sky faries in their house
Put and keep the Tech stuff on the Workbench
You want to discust religion ""GO TO CHURCH or Mosque or Temple"


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 9, 2016)

Never had any bad experiences from Gigabyte motherboards or graphics cards, once again both of mine are from Gigabyte. The original Windforce 3X was whisper-quiet, but I changed it to Accelero Hybrid because I got hell of a deal from it, and I couldn't resist buying it. Now it's even cooler and quieter than it was. MSI is the one I'm trying to avoid, though what I've heard they're better quality today than some years ago.

But for me, I'll stick with Gigabyte.


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2016)

Countryside said:


>


lol, this was a really funny NSFW sketch and a really cutting insight into the real world. Gonna share it on Facebook now.  I especially liked the dig at the corrupt, hypocritical churches starting at 7:57. So true.

RIP George.

On topic, @newtekie1 I suspect that if America had the same level of consumer protection as the UK that you likely wouldn't have got screwed over like this and had to post this thread. Such a shame.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2016)

America Will never have the same level of consumer protection as the UK or the EU
America is too Corporate Orientated
American Corporate Policy is not consumer friendly in the slightest.
In American the consumer is there to be EXPLOITED, ( Government Supported by Corporate Lobbing ).
In contrast in the UK and EU Governments are there to control and mitigate  Corporate exploitation and to protect consumer rights
How much of this will change due to the SECRET TTIP Treaty is open for further debate ( but not in this Thread please).
Uk and EU consumer protection laws act against American Corporate Policy.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2016)

I will agree that the USA Consumer Protection Agency won't help you unless you either have money or someone screwed over a ton of people at once and they have to do it to save face (ie MtGox for example).

You're screwed if you're the little man, that's for sure.  But thus is history, if we're being honest.


----------



## truth teller (Jan 10, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.


holy crap, what a backstabbing kind of attitude is that towards a customer? is that even legal?
and to think i had evga on my "good list", well, into the naughty one they go, what a let down


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.  I also am still pissed that they completely screwed up my P55 FTW 200 motherboard with their terrible BIOS, promised they would fix the issues with a new BIOS, and never released a new BIOS again.


Shocking.  In the UK the responsibility remains with the retailer since they're the ones who sold it to you so they couldn't pull this one you and you wouldn't have been denied like that.


----------



## HTC (Jan 10, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I won't buy from eVGA again either.  They invalidated my warranty on every single registered product I owned because they claimed I used a made up invoice for one of their cards.  I bought the card from a local small shop, so it was basically a hand written invoice, but it was printed on a 3 part form with the local shops logo and information at the top.   For some reason they felt that was good enough reason to void the warranties on every product I owned.  I also am still pissed that they completely screwed up my P55 FTW 200 motherboard with their terrible BIOS, promised they would fix the issues with a new BIOS, and never released a new BIOS again.



1st, try @ the small shop you bought the product from, for them to make you a "proper invoice" that you can present to EVGA.

If that doesn't work, can't you go to the IRS and make them validate the invoice you have? If they validate the invoice, so must EVGA, no? If not a valid invoice, then the small shop is in possible trouble, no? If valid invoice, you can then shove the invoice down EVGA's ... 

Could that work?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> ASUS is the most overrated company in existence..



I have yet to find a company with more consistent motherboard performance in all realms.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have yet to find a company with more consistent motherboard performance in all realms.



I hope their RMA performance gets a little less consistent and more quality though...  at least judging from the forums.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I hope their RMA performance gets a little less consistent and more quality though...  at least judging from the forums.



Most companies RMA sucks. I have used quite a few and eventually I did always get my board back from Asus


----------



## Hood (Jan 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I've had so many bad experiences with Gigabyte that I've been avoiding them for years.


I've had NO experiences with Gigabyte, but I feel the same way.  I guess years of reading reviews and articles has left me with the impression that Gigabyte is substandard junk.  I've always used Asus for mainboards and EVGA for graphics cards, never had any problems at all.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2016)

Everybody has good and bad experiences with everybody. Unless something is absolute known junk (POWMAX anyone?) I'm fine with it.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 10, 2016)

Frick said:


> So what if standing up doesn't work? That's when such an agency is needed, and at least here it works (from what I hear anyway).



I agree customer needs protection against big companies.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 11, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah - we have a totally different concept of quality. Look and feel take top billing for you? I think that is sad. A pretty face does not mean quality. Two fans over 3 does not indicate quality either. How they perform does - and that might mean 1 fan will do better than 2. A loud fan does not mean poor quality. It just means a loud fan - even perhaps a poor design "choice".  But a loud fan does not mean it won't last as long as a quiet one, or that it will not cool as well. In fact, a loud fan typically means it is pushing more air - the primary function of a fan.
> 
> If the single, double, or triple fan setup fails to cool properly, that is a poor design. If a fan fail prematurely, that particular fan was of poor quality. If there is a trend where many of the same fans fail prematurely, then that indicates an even greater quality issue. So of course it is about failure rates. To say quality isn't about failure rates is simply naïve and ridiculous.
> 
> ...


The difference between us is only, that I recognize more layers of quality, it's not that I don't know what "quality" is. Btw. I'm not interested in always being "right". I'm certainly not. GB is very good, as I already said, but their graphics cards could be much better, thats it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2016)

Kanan said:


> The difference between us is only, that I recognize more layers of quality, it's not that I don't know what "quality" is.


Oh I don't believe that at all. There are big differences between us. You have a totally different perception of what quality is. You already said quality for you "_is how it looks, how it feels_".

While look and feel can give the "perception" of quality, it certainly is not an indication of quality - unless you are talking about soldering techniques on a printed circuit board (which we are not) or a piece of furniture or the like (and we are not doing that either). Quality in electronics (which is what we are talking about) is all about how a product meets or exceeds design specs, and reliability.

A graphics card can look and feel of quality but fail miserably in performing its intended duty.

And BTW, as noted though the link in my sig, I've been involved in electronics for over 45 years and I have seen some totally ugly devices that felt like they would fall apart if you sneezed near them that totally outperformed and outlasted other products that had pretty faces and enticing feel.

Your computer case needs to have a sturdy feel and look nice - as well has be of quality construction. But for the parts that go inside - aesthetics is just a marketing gimmick to entice those who think flashy things and fancy facades are more important.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm really close to saying PowerColor should go on the embargo list too.  I'm going to call them later today.  We'll see how it goes.  If they can't name the day of the week they're shipping it out, I'm going to demand a 390.  If they fail to line something up, I'm filing a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 11, 2016)

All this talk comes down to MONEY and PROFIT. 
I got PCs with parts over decade old. But i designed the configs and i know what parts i picked. I can bet they still run as good as the first time i turned them on.
Quality today as i said is not present. Not even a tiny bit. Let me explain:
I got my own 2 6770 HD from Sapphire on main pc stress tested a few months ago, and see if they can hold high temps, since they are Radeons.
Suprisingly enought, they held 95 degrees celsius for 3 hours testing and never let out a sound of strugle. Performance was amazing, OCed even. 
And these are 4 years old cards.
Now if any new (2015 or 2016) card gets past this with no damage, ill salute to it and say it is quality.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 11, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh I don't believe that at all. There are big differences between us. You have a totally different perception of what quality is. You already said quality for you "_is how it looks, how it feels_".
> 
> While look and feel can give the "perception" of quality, it certainly is not an indication of quality - unless you are talking about soldering techniques on a printed circuit board (which we are not) or a piece of furniture or the like (and we are not doing that either). Quality in electronics (which is what we are talking about) is all about how a product meets or exceeds design specs, and reliability.
> 
> ...


Believe whatever you want, I don't care. And believe it or not, a lot of things are called "quality", not only what you THINK it is. Frankly, I can call whatever I want "quality" and can go away with it, it's called "freedom". Speaking to you is a pain in the ass. And you can over and over again tell us about your experience in IT, I already know it, doesn't change a thing, but makes you a quite unpleasant individual in my eyes. I have more than enough experience myself, but I don't go anywhere telling people who I am etc. ideally, experience is recognized by people themselves, if they don't its senseless to tell them about it. I already said, I respect your opinion, but this is coming to an end now. This whole thread is exaggerated.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow! Don't have a cow, man. No need to get into hissy fit, and certainly no need to degrade the thread with personal affronts.

And yes, you do have the freedom to state your opinion - but guess what? So do I. And my opinion is if you have such a refined understanding of quality, and in particular the quality of electronic devices that you can tell quality by the look and feel of a graphics card, great! But I'll stick with the empirical data derived from actual testing and measuring.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thats pretty much any company now, your chances of getting some one that speaks our Language is slim.





RCoon said:


> The problem I have with Gigabyte is that their support is rarely English as a First Language. That means when you send them an email explaining a problem, they go galavanting onto something unrelated and simple which they don't think they need to fix. After several emails back and forth, I tend to just go to the chip manufacturer. In the previous case, I called NVidia, who then called Gigabyte and leaned on them heavily to sort their crap out. I got nowhere until somebody else with weight stepped in. Communication with Gigabyte is just super crappy, and their RMA form is unfathomably badly designed.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats pretty much any company now, your chances of getting some one that speaks our Language is slim.


And as mentioned some time back, you may still run into that problem when the call center is still in this country! But still, I think the biggest problem is a lack of training and the lack of empowerment/authority to deviate from a scripted response or flow chart. Either way, not good customer support.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

It gives non savy tech support a job, basically meaning they don't have to hire someone who can think outside the box, I sometimes have to go in behind a tech to fix their screw up or fix a phonetechs screw up. 





Bill_Bright said:


> And as mentioned some time back, you may still run into that problem when the call center is still in this country! But still, I think the biggest problem is a lack of training and the lack of empowerment/authority to deviate from a scripted response or flow chart. Either way, not good customer support.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> It gives non savy tech support a job


True, but as you noted, a _real_ "tech" often then needs to go in after them to fix it right. This is actually one of the advantages of buying from a brick and mortar - even Best Buy or Fry's - you can stand in front of them and demand they help you, or demand to speak to a supervisor. A trick my sister taught me long ago is if you just gradually get louder and louder so other customers can hear, you will eventually get the service you want and deserve. Just remain respectful, don't swear or call them names or give them reason to call the cops.

And speaking of the Geek Squad at Best Buy, of course much depends on which store and which tech you get but they are much better than they used to be.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ive dealt with bad customers, being rude to me doesnt get you anywhere in my book. (SVC TECH on appliances)



Bill_Bright said:


> True, but as you noted, a _real_ "tech" often then needs to go in after them to fix it right. This is actually one of the advantages of buying from a brick and mortar - even Best Buy or Fry's - you can stand in front of them and demand they help you, or demand to speak to a supervisor. A trick my sister taught me long ago is if you just gradually get louder and louder so other customers can hear, you will eventually get the service you want and deserve. Just remain respectful, don't swear or call them names or give them reason to call the cops.
> 
> And speaking of the Geek Squad at Best Buy, of course much depends on which store and which tech you get but they are much better than they used to be.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 11, 2016)

About six or seven years ago, I had a Gigabyte G31 motherboard that failed (under warranty), obtained RMA, sent it in, received back EXACTLY like I sent it in, i.e., non-functional.

Gigabyte said it had been repaired, I said it had not, they refused to replace it, I said farewell to Gigabyte.

Asus is even worse.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive dealt with bad customers, being rude to me doesnt get you anywhere in my book.


Oh I have too - anyone who has done tech support has. In fact, they tend to be much more abusive and rude over the phone - because they know you cannot slap them upside the head!  And I agree, that will not get you anywhere with me.

And for sure, if a customer came into my shop and was rude, they'd be shown the door. Fortunately, that never happened - perhaps because my repair shop was in my home and my clients were all local from my little town, or, they were contractual clients and I knew where they lived or worked! Plus, I did try to bend over backwards to help them so that does make a difference. I'm a firm believer in word-of-mouth advertising and know full well that _one "oh sh!t!" will wipe out a 1000 "atta-boys"._

But places like Best Buy and Fry's are much more than repair shops - and they don't like scenes that cause potential buying customers to head towards the door.



Arctucas said:


> About six or seven years ago, I had a Gigabyte G31 motherboard that failed (under warranty), obtained RMA, sent it in, received back EXACTLY like I sent it in, i.e., non-functional.
> 
> Gigabyte said it had been repaired, I said it had not, they refused to replace it, I said farewell to Gigabyte.
> 
> Asus is even worse.


This is why I take a picture of the serial numbers and try to remember to put a very discrete mark somewhere before sending stuff in. This way if they say they replaced it, I have proof otherwise.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2016)

So...yeah...they sent me the wrong fan...


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> So...yeah...they sent me the wrong fan...


I was following this thread before few weeks ago, I think? Just joined to gain some faith back in humanity and read this. They dun goofed. They think this is some sort of game!? I'll... *must not lose temper*

My own GPU (Radeon R9 380 G1 Gaming 4GB) from Gigabyte is having problems with keeping its performance level at stock speeds. I'll be more careful next time if I am buying their products.

I trusted them, I never had problems before with what they make, now I'm seeing threads like this pop up out of nowhere.

They shouldn't treat consumers like this come on. Also saw that thread about Asus. I wonder if other companies will follow suit with their Q&A+Tech Support and RMA.

I knew both Gigabyte and Asus for their reliability, never had to RMA anything at all for 10 years.

I literally feel your pain.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 13, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> So...yeah...they sent me the wrong fan...


So at what point are we going to discuss the fact that all these people seem to hate you for some reason? I mean seriously that was like a huge point in your discussion with them lol.


----------



## revin (Jan 13, 2016)

tekie, bro that just sux big time
You've got hit with the crappiest luck 
Hopefully some other public outlet i.e.  a Facebook posting outlining the shit they have done even as you had insight to this very issue hapining will get much needed results. Hang in there brother


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

revin said:


> tekie, bro that just sux big time
> You've got hit with the crappiest luck
> Hopefully some other public outlet i.e.  a Facebook posting outlining the shit they have done even as you had insight to this very issue hapining will get much needed results. Hang in there brother


This! Why do I never see stuff like this on social media, huh? Rarely there's a comment of someone complaining on one of their FB posts, but that's it. They get a nice reply about supporting their issue, and then the commenting person would just vanish.

*sigh* Maybe it's just because we don't feel like bothering them, don't make a scene or not feeling entitled all the time. Everyone has their reasons.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> This! Why do I never see stuff like this on social media, huh? Rarely there's a comment of someone complaining on one of their FB posts, but that's it. They get a nice reply about supporting their issue, and then the commenting person would just vanish.



Because they can delete anything they want from their page.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Because they can delete anything they want from their page.


Yeah, I know. But, you would be wise to speak up more about this... injustice, as other's have most likely suggested. I wish you best luck, while I deal with my slightly broken GPU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, the saga continues.

So, they asked me to take the fan off my card and take pictures of it so they know what fan to send me. (Seriously?!? They can't figure which fan, on a single fan GPU, I need...) There is no way to remove the fan without taking the entire heatsink off the card.  The fan connector is covered by the fins on the cooler.  That's fine, small card, tight spaces, it is cool.  I take the heatsink off, go to unplug the fan, and the plastic on the fan connector on the card breaks in half, and one of the 3 pins on the card COMES OFF IN THE FAN CONNECTOR! What kind of crappy construction...

Anyway, I called them up, again, and now I'm sending the card back...again...  At least this time they gave me a pre-paid label to ship it back.  Of course it is a ground label, can't even spring for 3-day yah cheap bastards, and it is going to CA.  So another 3 weeks without a graphics card. YAY!


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 14, 2016)

As I read further, the story becomes more horrible. Next thing you know I will be having myself a nightmare, that my GPU is frying itself. Except that it will actually happen.

Who knows, with this kind of unpredictability?

Or maybe, just maybe... This is trying to tell me to switch to console gaming. Which *pfft* will never happen. I'd rather play Doom on a 486, I'd rather play a point and click adventure game.


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 14, 2016)

Whats a gigabyte


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> I'd rather play a point and click adventure game.



I just played Escape From Monkey Island last weekend...on my ASUS GTX970s in SLI...


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 14, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I just played Escape From Monkey Island last weekend...on my ASUS GTX970s in SLI...


I could never get into those games, never had them when I was 4, what I played was horrible 3D platformers meant for kids and Quake III Arena.

Yes, my parents didn't give a flipping bird about what I was playing. As long as I didn't mess up the computer.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> This makes me like EVGA's service oh so much more they would have just cross shipped me a card...



I love that about them. Their Advanced RMA is awesome, and I usually always got brand new stuff back. And it literally took 1 email or phone call to set it all in motion.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 15, 2016)

This thread sounds really unfair. I had some Gigabyte motherboards with weak OC potential, but as far as quality goes, it ain't nothing to them. It's funny how we all live in the PC world dominated by Gigabyte, MSI and Asus, and everybody forgot how poor some of the Biostar and Asrock motherboards used to be.


----------



## Vario (Jan 15, 2016)

My story: 2 Bad + 1 Unknown Gigabyte HD 7970 OCs, first one RMA'd for unstable vram causing blue screens, they say okay, will replace.  Got replacement which had a grimier circuit board with obvious solder repair and scuff on heatsink shroud.  Turn it on, even worse more frequent crashes.  Sometimes instant crash in windows.  Sent it back got the replacement which is exact same card visually.  At that time I had procured a replacement PNY gtx 770 instead and sold the 7970 to a litecoin miner.

Broke even, GTX 770 isn't substantially faster but it never crashes ever.  Everything is much smoother and it is perfect for what I am doing.

Not a problem with Gigabyte Z77 motherboard though, that MB performs great besides USB port issues on the non intel usbs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2016)

We'll thought I'd update. After shipping the card back to them, they received it Jan. 20th.  I would think, since this is the second RMA, and they failed at shipping me the proper fan, meaning the card has been useless since November, that they would make getting the card back to me a priority.  Nope.  They have now had the card for over 2 weeks and have not fixed it and shipped it back or shipped me a replacement. I've called twice to check on the status, both times I was told they would check with the engineer assigned to repair the card and send me an email update. Of course, I receive nothing.  Finally, today, I demand to speak to a manager.  He then tells me that they need to replace the card completely because they don't have any of the fan they need in stock...and they also don't have any of the cards in stock.  So I'll just have to wait for more cards to come in from overseas.  No idea when that will be.  But he was sure to make all right, he upgraded it to overnight shipping, whenever the card does finally come in...  I definitely will not buy anything Gigabyte again. If they had any chance of saving me as a customer, they've completely blown it.


----------



## 64K (Feb 6, 2016)

Pretty sad customer service.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> We'll thought I'd update. After shipping the card back to them, they received it Jan. 20th.  I would think, since this is the second RMA, and they failed at shipping me the proper fan, meaning the card has been useless since November, that they would make getting the card back to me a priority.  Nope.  They have now had the card for over 2 weeks and have not fixed it and shipped it back or shipped me a replacement. I've called twice to check on the status, both times I was told they would check with the engineer assigned to repair the card and send me an email update. Of course, I receive nothing.  Finally, today, I demand to speak to a manager.  He then tells me that they need to replace the card completely because they don't have any of the fan they need in stock...and they also don't have any of the cards in stock.  So I'll just have to wait for more cards to come in from overseas.  No idea when that will be.  But he was sure to make all right, he upgraded it to overnight shipping, whenever the card does finally come in...  I definitely will not buy anything Gigabyte again. If they had any chance of saving me as a customer, they've completely blown it.




send them an invoice for your time.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

Damn this makes Ebuyer (UK) look good. I feel frustrated reading your story. I'm a bit wary of buying Gigabyte now despite your struggle being with the US division


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> We'll thought I'd update. After shipping the card back to them, they received it Jan. 20th.  I would think, since this is the second RMA, and they failed at shipping me the proper fan, meaning the card has been useless since November, that they would make getting the card back to me a priority.  Nope.  They have now had the card for over 2 weeks and have not fixed it and shipped it back or shipped me a replacement. I've called twice to check on the status, both times I was told they would check with the engineer assigned to repair the card and send me an email update. Of course, I receive nothing.  Finally, today, I demand to speak to a manager.  He then tells me that they need to replace the card completely because they don't have any of the fan they need in stock...and they also don't have any of the cards in stock.  So I'll just have to wait for more cards to come in from overseas.  No idea when that will be.  But he was sure to make all right, he upgraded it to overnight shipping, whenever the card does finally come in...  I definitely will not buy anything Gigabyte again. If they had any chance of saving me as a customer, they've completely blown it.



They should be upgrading your card to something in stock and better. Just saying.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Just ask if they will send a new fan?



I have done that with XFX and they sent me the whole cooler including fans , They helped before that too were the fan was faulty and i had it up for sale and i sent it to XFX they replaced the card and sent it to the buyer.

I have had a very few Gigabyte items and it will stay like that as the experience has always been motherboards buggy as the cheap ass PC Chips crap.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> We'll thought I'd update. After shipping the card back to them, they received it Jan. 20th.  I would think, since this is the second RMA, and they failed at shipping me the proper fan, meaning the card has been useless since November, that they would make getting the card back to me a priority.  Nope.  They have now had the card for over 2 weeks and have not fixed it and shipped it back or shipped me a replacement. I've called twice to check on the status, both times I was told they would check with the engineer assigned to repair the card and send me an email update. Of course, I receive nothing.  Finally, today, I demand to speak to a manager.  He then tells me that they need to replace the card completely because they don't have any of the fan they need in stock...and they also don't have any of the cards in stock.  So I'll just have to wait for more cards to come in from overseas.  No idea when that will be.  But he was sure to make all right, he upgraded it to overnight shipping, whenever the card does finally come in...  I definitely will not buy anything Gigabyte again. If they had any chance of saving me as a customer, they've completely blown it.


That's the same line of bullshit PowerColor fed me.  I basically laid the law down to them that they have no right to hold my hardware because of a problem on their end.  It is their _duty_ to send me an "equal or greater value" card back immediately.  I called on a Monday and I had the tracking number on Thursday.  Make it very clear to them that their supply chain is of no concern to the end user; they've effectively committed theft.

Call them back up, talk to the manager, and quote their warranty policy back to them (included with the card).  Remind them that you've given them ample time to fix the problem their way and they've failed.  That's how you get this resolved fast.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2016)

To fix this issue I have two X99m boards just in case (they were both free lol)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's the same line of bullshit PowerColor fed me.  I basically laid the law down to them that they have no right to hold my hardware because of a problem on their end.  It is their _duty_ to send me an "equal or greater value" card back immediately.  I called on a Monday and I had the tracking number on Thursday.  Make it very clear to them that their supply chain is of no concern to the end user; they've effectively committed theft.
> 
> Call them back up, talk to the manager, and quote their warranty policy back to them (included with the card).  Remind them that you've given them ample time to fix the problem their way and they've failed.  That's how you get this resolved fast.



The problem is there is nothing of equal or greater value they could provide.  The GTX970 is the most powerful ITX card Gigabyte sells.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, they finally managed to ship me a card...and of course they lied to me and shipped it ground, so I won't get it until next Monday.  How great!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

They probably didn't lie to you, they did however probably have some minimum wage idiot working that couldn't read.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> They probably didn't lie to you, they did however probably have some minimum wage idiot working that couldn't read.



Or they did not tell that so called minimum wage person


cdawall said:


> They probably didn't lie to you, they did however probably have some minimum wage idiot working that couldn't read.



Sweet yes of course it's one of those people, hey shit they can do on their pay so lets insult and blame them.  More inclined to believe a different person handled it and the one who promised conveniently forgot HA!, but how ever you look at it they failed who ever got it wrong.

Worked in many warehouses in the past and orders don't get sent right from the get go and normally are checked over by multiple people.  And tbh it sounds that GIGA fail before shit get to those people.

Maybe they can send him a 980 by mistake but i guess you would not blame the guy at the end of the line for that one huh.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Sweet yes of course it's one of those people, hey shit they can do on their pay so lets insult and blame them. More inclined to believe a different person handled it and the one who promised conveniently forgot HA!, but how ever you look at it they failed who ever got it wrong.
> 
> Worked in many warehouses in the past and orders don't get sent right from the get go and normally are checked over by multiple people. And tbh it sounds that GIGA fail before shit get to those people.
> 
> Maybe they can send him a 980 by mistake but i guess you would not blame the guy at the end of the line for that one huh.



I would still call them incompetent. I have literally zero faith in anyone in these RMA lineups. GB lost my H55N-USB3 when I rma'd it. Minimum wage means minimum skills and shit rolls downhill. Unluckily it will always be minimum wage joes fault when shit goes wrong.


----------



## revin (Feb 8, 2016)

I am FLOORED that I found this. What a REAL fucking Joke !
No way in hell they should be allowed to keep it, AND @newtekie1  I think I'd send a copy of that with another stern email and let them know you  are Fedup ect....
That/any ISO say's that regardless of what level or pay they have ALL the necessary procedures in black and white for every step involved*. * 
They/ Gigabyte Failed beyond miserably


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem is there is nothing of equal or greater value they could provide.  The GTX970 is the most powerful ITX card Gigabyte sells.


Oh, it's the GV-N970IX-4GD?


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 9, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Keep God Allah Budda or any of the *sky faries* in their house
> Put and keep the Tech stuff on the Workbench
> You want to discust religion ""GO TO CHURCH or Mosque or Temple"


I know which troll you are now.
There's only like..3 of them.
All are of the nastiest sort ever.
BTW.. It's "discuss" and "fairies"


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, it's the GV-N970IX-4GD?



The GV-N970IXOC-4GD, but yeah the same card but the OC Edition.

Now that I think of it, I now have this funny feeling they are going to send me the standard edition... Not that I really care about the pre-OC, I only got it because it was the only version newegg had when I bought it, and it was the cheapest ITX 970(should have spent the extra $25 and went with the ASUS).  But, still I paid for an OC Edition, I better that an OC Edition back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah, it easily could be.  If they hadn't already sent you a card, I'd be demanding that one too.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh boy really wish i had seen this topic before i bought my 990FXA-UD5 rev 3.1 broad,I went to register it and type my serial number and guess what OUT OF WARRANTY and the board is brand new (Bought it in September last year) SO now what am I to do if it breaks.Why do they only honor it from date of manufacture not when someone buys it?really pissed about it now. Kicking my own A$$ to be honest.

PS
 My first go with Gigabyte as a motherboard too,Should have stayed with ASUS.


----------



## HTC (Apr 14, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Oh boy really wish i had seen this topic before i bought my 990FXA-UD5 rev 3.1 broad,I went to register it and type my serial number and guess what OUT OF WARRANTY and the board is brand new (Bought it in September last year) SO now what am I to do if it breaks.Why do they only honor it from date of manufacture not when someone buys it?really pissed about it now. Kicking my own A$$ to be honest.
> 
> PS
> My first go with Gigabyte as a motherboard too,Should have stayed with ASUS.



Where did you buy it from? Can't you return it claiming "out of warranty" as reason? So long as you have proof of purchase (invoice), they should swap it, no?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2016)

They'll honor it based off of proof of purchase


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2016)

Only those Asus high end boards should be bought if buying an AM3+ MB these days..


----------



## Toothless (Apr 14, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Only those Asus high end boards should be bought if buying an AM3+ MB these days..


Yeah because the 970 board i got from them was complete junk. Guess go big with extra warranty or flush your cash down the pooper.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

looks like Gb is REALLY stinking it up . iirc, this is the second thread ive seen in the last few days chastising them.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2016)

HTC said:


> Where did you buy it from? Can't you return it claiming "out of warranty" as reason? So long as you have proof of purchase (invoice), they should swap it, no?


Yeah will have to try that,maybe get the ASUS Saber tooth and pay the difference.Will look into it in the morning,was wondering why after i bought it they acted like hey another dusty stock gone.Asa matter of fact i do have the invoice in my EVGA power supply bag.The one that holds the extra cables.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 15, 2016)

hey h8, dont count your board out yet, @ThE_MaD_ShOt  or @manofthem  can attest to the GA boards. Don't get me wrong but Proof of purchase counts, I'd keep that board honestly, Yes the Asus board is good but why spend more?

if you go sabertooth get a R2.0, Im unsure about the Gen3 model.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yahooooooooooo  Yes it is under warranty until
Through
05/07/2018 Just redid my Stuff over at Gigabyte webpage


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> hey h8, dont count your board out yet, @ThE_MaD_ShOt  or @manofthem  can attest to the GA boards. Don't get me wrong but Proof of purchase counts, I'd keep that board honestly, Yes the Asus board is good but why spend more?
> 
> if you go sabertooth get a R2.0, Im unsure about the Gen3 model.


I have several Gigabyte boards and haven't had any issues what so ever with them. One has a 1090t ocd at 3.6 and one has a 8350 oc'd at 4.4. Those boards have been running under full load 24/7/365 for a few years now without any hiccups. If they went up in a ball of flames today I wouldn't hesitate to buy more. These  things have been put through the wringer.


----------

